# فكرة مبسطة عن عمل الراديو



## احمد مناوي (11 أغسطس 2009)

لنتعرف سوياً على فكرة عمل الراديو

:56::56::56:

:68:​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alaasab3 (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه مشكووووورررر


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## نوري نت (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود متميز ............مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## بسكت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## youcef207 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافيه Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
*


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

نفعنا واياكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م وليم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

لك الله يخلليك ويعطيك الألف عافية يا رب
مشكووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## شيفرة رقمية (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك ياغالي ... كان العرض مبسطاً ورائعاً ..!
تحياتي


----------

